# Just a bit annoyed



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

OK - had our last attempt at IVF fail after only having one egg and our embie being abnormal, getting over it slowly so booked a holiday.  Went to our GP to see the nurse on Friday for our holiday jabs and all she kept saying before giving me my jabs was, ARE YOU PREGNANT, COULD YOU BE PREGNANT, ARE YOU SURE YOU COULDN'T BE PREGNANT - for goodness sake, my notes were on the screen!!  In the end I said NO, the reason we're cutting it fine to get our jabs is cos we booked a late holiday to take time out after our failed IVF cycle.  

Just when you think you're getting over it, something comes along and bites you nice and hard on ya bum!

Rant over (for now) 
Nix
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Nix
I am so very sorry honey that your final attempt didn't work     
Can't believe the insensitivity of your Nurse!  You have had a really rough and rocky ride honey, just reading your signature history brings tears to my eyes.  
Want to wish you all the best for the future Nix - who knows, you may change your mind again!  Have a fab holiday, get lots of R & R and eat, drink and be merry!
Love and best wishes for the future
Tracy


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for replying Tracy, I'm feeling a bit lost really as there seems nowhere for me to post any more!

Sorry to hear of your last BFN, it's so hard isn't it.  Hope you get your frosties on board soon - take care
Nix
x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi Nix,
so sorry to hear your having a hard time. I hope the nurse realises now what she has said and will take more care to look at peoples notes in future.
Sorry too that your last cycle failed


----------



## Freddi (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry Nix, there are a lot of insensitive people out there. I went to my GP cos i was suffering insominia prob as a result of stress around ivf (which the GP knew about) She actually said to me, 'You should try having children then you'll know what sleepless nights are like!!'

I couldn't believe a female doctor could say that. I would happily suffer sleepless nights to get up and feed my baby rather than suffer sleepless nights because of the absence of a baby.

Take care

Bettyblue x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Bettyblue - that's bl**dy awful, it's not as if we all need everyone treading on egg shells but a little sensitivity wouldn't go a miss.  No-one really knows what we have to deal with in life do they.

A few people in one dept at work have got pg around the same time and we have a guy in the office (who know's nothing of our situation) who quite often says stupid things like 'don't sit on the chairs in a certain dept or you'll get pregnant' - I want to scream at him sometimes but he'd use the info to his advantage if I did.

Nix
x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Nix,

so sorry sweetie, people can be so insensitive hunni...... I get asked this question lots as we take lots of holidays and once I had to sign a disclaimer that I wasnt pg and wouldnt sue them if I was and something happened  ........ I think IF is still stuck in the dark ages as far as GP surgeries are concerned  hunni....

sorry to hear you feel like you have no where to post now have you tried looking at the 'moving on' board hunni, its full of lovely people. I will leave you link in case you fancy a peep 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,94.0.html

Lots of love and hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Nix
It never ceases to amaze me how insensitive people can be.  Just wanted to send you a big   and say that I hope you enjoy your holiday.

Hopefully in a new environment it will give you both an opportunity to think through your next steps.

Take care and have a great time

Meerkat x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Debs and Meerkat - I have popped over to where you suggested Debs, I'll nip back and say hello.

Off on my hols on Friday and to be honest I will be glad to get away, I found out last night that my auntie has died and sadly we will be away for her funeral - I just have to have this holiday, I feel I could sleep for eternity at the moment.

I'll miss everyone on this website for a couple of weeks but look forward to catching up when I get back.

Take care ladies
Nix
x


----------

